# 1 year old female, bit neighbors dog



## calirose (Jun 26, 2012)

I am new to this, but thought I would try and get some advise. I have a one year old female GSD, who is a awesome! I live in a great neighborhood, with tons of kids and dogs, and activity. I personaly have 6 children living in my house, and many more coming in and out on a daily basis. We have dogs on either side of us, a lab on one side, and two weimeraners on the other. We all have electric fence, since the HOA wont let us have fences. The issue is the one weimeraner is 12 years old and they refuse to tie him when he is out or put a electric collar on him, and he comes into my yard and my dog goes after him. Unfortuneatly my dog bit him the other night. He was in my yard and my dog stayed in her yard, but bit him. She does not bother any other dog in the neighborhood. I work her outside all the time, she is obiedence trained, and we have gone to shows. For what ever reason, she does not like this dog. Is it a case of territory, because this dog just comes in our yard? I dont get it. My neighbor is now scared because I have a "aggressive" dog. I dont want any issues and I certainly dont want my dog behaving like this. I am just at a loss. My dog really gets upset when my kids are outside. I know this is long, but wanted to give some details, other then my dog wants to eat the neighbors dog. Any help would be great!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Maybe you could closely supervise your dog when she is outside, so you're right there to make sure all the dogs stay where they need to stay?
Sheilah


----------



## calirose (Jun 26, 2012)

I was outside with my dog when this bite happened. I could not get her stopped and redirected quick enough. She bit him, just as she hit the electric fence, and got shocked, and came right back to me. He has one very small, shallow puncture wound on his right shoulder. No blood.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Have you complained to the HOA that your neighbor's dog keeps coming in your yard?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I would start by reporting your neighbor for having her dogs loose off of their own property.


----------



## calirose (Jun 26, 2012)

I have complained and reported. It is on record that her dog runs the neighborhood. She simply says, her dog was here first and he is too old to be tied up or on a leash or in an electric collar. I should also mention, she is scared of shepherds. When I took my dog over to her a few weeks ago, she acted like my dog was going to eat her. My dog sat with me and listened and licked her kids faces, and showed NO aggression at all!!! It is simply when that dog comes into our yard.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Well it seems to me if the idiot really gave a crap about her old dog she would make sure it was safely contained, if your dog bites or kills her dog on your property it's purely her fault, does she expect you to keep your dog on a leash on your own property so hers can roam free?


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

Can you post "Guard dog on duty" on your property? I had issues with a former tenant trying to come onto the property after I moved into a house I lived in, & the PD told me if I post the no trespassing/guard dogs on duty, anyone that comes onto property without permission, if they get bit, I have it posted & am better covered. 
If the neighbors dog continues to come onto your prioperty, & your dog bites the dog, she's just doing what she's supposed to do, protect your property.


----------



## calirose (Jun 26, 2012)

Haha, yes actually she feels since her dog was here first and is old it should he aloud to do what it wants and since I have the "aggressive dog" it needs to be contained. I rely do feel bad about this, but I can only do so much. I don't want there to be a problem but if her dog keeps coming in my yard, I'm afraid my dog is really going to hurt it!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Call the non-emergency number for the police and get advice specific to where you live.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What do your HOA rules state? Just because she thinks her dog should be allowed to roam the neighborhood that doesn't mean she can actually do that. I'm guessing that all dogs, not just the "aggressive" ones, are supposed to be contained. 

I'm not excusing the fact that your dog bit her dog, but if the other dog were safely contained in _her_ yard and your dog does not leave _your_ yard, this never would have happened.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Call Animal Control. Every single time the dog is off its property and on your property. Next suggestion: if you have money for a fence, get one of those $200 aboveground pools and set it up. I believe by law, you then have to fence in your yard for life-safety reasons which resolves the HOA issues, keeps your dog safe, keeps your dumb-as-rocks neighbor and dog out of your business, and everybody wins. I know the laws typically exempt the cheapo kiddie pools but now that 16' pools are dirt cheap, you may find yourself able to get a fence.


----------

